

LuaJIT ARM Interpreter Now in git HEAD - TrevorFancher
http://twitter.com/LuaJIT/statuses/59573464176144384 

======
TrevorFancher
If Apple allows writable and executable memory blocks in the future on iOS
then LuaJIT has a good chance of becoming a good alternative to Objective-C.

